# coole kringel(wie gemacht)



## <wolf> (4. Mai 2002)

hi

wie bekommt man solche coolen kringel und texturen hin wie unter
http://www.prophetcomm.com/images/backtile.jpg
??????


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Mai 2002)

Fotografieren (?) !!!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Mai 2002)

/Offtopic/

Solltest Deine Page checken, auf Javascripfehler !

Sonst gefiel sie mir auf den ersten Blick, war aber auch nicht lange drauf, nur Startseite!

Gruß Cutti


----------



## freekazoid (4. Mai 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

@ wolf:
sieht effektiv aus wie fotografiert.
wie so eine alte mauerverzierung in rom oder ähnliches.


----------



## shiver (4. Mai 2002)

nö.

würd eher sagen schriftzeichen etc und dann mit den ebenen-effekten spielen, zb bevel oder so was.


----------



## freekazoid (4. Mai 2002)

tja...nicht zwingend.
kann ich nicht mitgehen mit deiner meinung, sieht irgendwie zu unsauber aus dafür.


----------



## subzero (4. Mai 2002)

denke auch...is eine der windows schreibschriften...

texte über einander legen..rastern...
auswählen..auswahl verkleinern...und dann den inhalt mit der enf taste löschen..so haste ne schmucke kontur die so ausehen könnte... 

denke ich...


----------

